# New hs928 owner



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

I picked this guy up tonight. Not sure the year but it's a one owner. The guy had shoulder surgery and didn't want to blow anymore. 

Hardly any rust on or in the bucket. Some corrosion on the black pieces around the intake and exhaust. 

Started first pull and runs and operates flawlessly.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Welcome to the Honda club....!

:blowerhug:


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

With the serial number [email protected] can get you the date it was first sold.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Wow, very nice, congrats!


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

Looks great. Get some side skids for her asap!


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

Marlow said:


> Looks great. Get some side skids for her asap!


I thought they looked ok how can you tell they are worn out?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

YSHSfan said:


> Welcome to the Honda club....!
> 
> :blowerhug:


I've had a couple hs621's and an hs55 but they are gone now. But glad to be back for now lol.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

Snowbelt_subie said:


> I thought they looked ok how can you tell they are worn out?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I am talking about skids for the sides of the bucket. Yours don't have any at the moment.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Snowbelt_subie said:


> I thought they looked ok how can you tell they are worn out?


I don't have a Honda. But from what I've read, I think he's saying to add skid shoes that mount to the side of the bucket, like most blowers have. Rather than just the rear-mounted skid shoes on your machine, which I think can contribute to wearing the bucket, if those rear skid shoes wear down somewhat. 

I believe the side-mounted skids are supposed to help protect the bucket from excess wear.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

RedOctobyr said:


> I don't have a Honda. But from what I've read, I think he's saying to add skid shoes that mount to the side of the bucket, like most blowers have. Rather than just the rear-mounted skid shoes on your machine, which I think can contribute to wearing the bucket, if those rear skid shoes wear down somewhat.
> 
> I believe the side-mounted skids are supposed to help protect the bucket from excess wear.


Ah ok I see this one is going to be hard not to cash in on next fall/ winter.

Might be just cleaning her up and sending her on here way. Lol

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

the rear skids are adjustable and important like others have mentioned to protect bucket.

you can call honda cs with serial number for year. 770-497-6400

i usually don't care how old a honda is. the condition is everything. i have seen 25 year old HS828 in much better condition than a 4 year old 928 that was abused or used commercially. I posted pics of my almost 30 year old hs80 that almost out performs a 928. it's built like a tank and i prefer to use it over our 828 and 928. i sold my 1128 because it was just too big and hard for me to handle.

the hs80 is perfect for my medium size drive.

so, i believe condition is much more important than age. if that machine was cleaned up it would go for anywhere from 1500-2000 around here in the middle of winter.


----------

